# Clomid and short luteal phase



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Hi ladies, 


Not posted in ages but needing some advice! 


As you can see from signature I have a clomid miracle, conceived in 2008 after 12 cycles!


Am currently on my 3rd month of clomid, TTC no 2! But...cycle one my progesterone came back high at day 28 so possible OV day 21, period arrived day 30, 2nd month no bloods done at hospital  but had OV pain day 20 and period arrived again day 30!


Am currently day 26 of this cycle and think a OV day 20 again.....consultant has cancelled my appt at end of Jan so ave to carry on with the clomid unsupervised until end of April! But am worried as I seem to have very short luteal phase ?!? Anyone similar? Any advice greatly appreciated ?!?!


Thanks


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi!

How weird!  I had just logged in to post pretty much the same thing and saw your post!  

I have just started my 4th round of clomid.  For the past three cycles I have ovulated but unfortunately a miracle has yet to happen for me  .  Strangely, each of my cycles has been one day shorter than the last, with my 1st being 27 days, 2nd 26 and 3rd 25).  For the first time last cycle I used one of those digital opk tests and found I had my lh surge on day 14.  If you ovulate 12-48 hours after the surge that puts my luteal phase at around 9-11 days which seems short.  I'm really worried as looking online for treatments for a short luteal phase and it says clomid?!  What happens when clomid doesn't solve the problem??

Sorry I can't give you any answers but you're not alone!  I'm due to see my consultant in just over a week and hope to discuss it with him then so I will certainly feedback his response.

xx


----------



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Hiya, 


Thanks so much for your post, ave done the same reading online till I made myself crazy! Think am gonna have to try and insist on my consultant seeing me before April!


I read that bit B6 helps?!? But need more info on it, 


Pray u get your miracle, xxx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi again!

As promised I just wanted to let you know my consultant's response when I told him about my short luteal phase on clomid.  He said I need to go for follicle tracking on day 12 (which, as luck has it, is tomorrow for me!!) to see exactly when I ovulate and to see if the lining in my uterus is developing as it should.  Then, when I get my period they can work out how long my luteal phase is.  If it's less than 12 days even on clomid I've got to arrange another appointment to see him to get started on hormone injections.  Apparently, it's not a usual condition according to him but I don't know if he meant in general or specifically when you're on clomid.

I'd say that if you are worried, contact your specialist as if I hadn't have raised it at my appointment it's not something they would have tested for.  Just goes to show you need to go to these appointments with a little bit of knowledge otherwise you could get fobbed off!  

Best of luck with everything.  Hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Thanks so much for response, I have an appt for Friday....after much persistence lol so shall see what they say xxgood luck


----------

